# Ludedor24 Pics



## Ludedor24 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone figured I would start one of these ..well here we go. 


B boehmei


Thrixopelma ockerti 





Poecilotheria subfusca



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens




Pterinochilus murinus



Lasiodora parahybana



Grammostola pulchripes


Lasiodora parahybana (freshly molted)


Brachypelma emilia


Grammostola pulchripes




---------- Post added 01-07-2012 at 07:31 PM ----------

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)


---------- Post added 01-07-2012 at 07:41 PM ----------

Brachypelma boehmei






Pterinochilus murinus (premolt)



Pterinochilus murinus (post molt) 



Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 8, 2012)

GBB molting today


----------



## matt82 (Jan 8, 2012)

Really nice collection there mate, the Thrixopelma ockerti are an amazing T IMO, and the G. pulripes moulting photos are very cool.

Congrats to the GBB on a new suit! - the blue hue is appearing now on the legs.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks! yeah I love the adult colors of the ockerti and was really excited to see some blue today.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 10, 2012)

My Gbb stretching out a bit


[video=youtube;qat_MZU_fzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qat_MZU_fzQ[/video]

Feeding my OBT ; Cooper.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice GBB sling shot!  I'd like get some more slings of GBB, they grow FAST.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 19, 2012)

My P. subfusca highland decided to molt this evening..got a couple shots of it pulling out. Was a little hard because it was in its tube web. It was 3/4 of an inch, excited to see how big it is now after it hardens up!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 23, 2012)

P. subfusca highland post molt.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 23, 2012)

Gbb grabbing a snack.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 2, 2012)

My T. ockerti molted last night ...starting to show some dark legs now


----------



## advan (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice collection! You seem to have a knack for catching your critters molting!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 9, 2012)

*New T's*

P subfusca (mochi)


Cooper (obt)


Lp 




New Obt sling


P.irminia 


P.Metallica sling


3'' P.regalis


3.5'' P.regalis


A.chacoana


P.metallica again


C.thorelli


----------



## matt82 (Feb 9, 2012)

Excellent update shots.  Nice job on the backdrop for the juvi P. regails too!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 11, 2012)

Your C. thorelli is a good looking spider.  Looks like it's a H. longipes or one of those.  C. thorelli looks more like a schioedtei and isn't in the hobby.

She's a beaut though!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 11, 2012)

My P.irminia molted today


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 13, 2012)

B.  boehmei molting



boehmei  using molt to threaten me 



Regalis just hanging around


Obt's new home after 2 days


Gbb's home ...has been in premolt for about 2 weeks now


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 15, 2012)

My 3rd and final Lp molted last night yay!
(he/she's the straggler )


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 15, 2012)

My GBB (blue) is molting at the moment!


----------



## matt82 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow fantastic photos all round here, Ludedor  

Lots of great pre and post molt shots here, which I always like seeing (I've only ever witnessed the occurrence a handful of times, and never got any photo worth sparing from the bin...)


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks matt82!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 22, 2012)

P. metallica molted  starting to show some colors off 











C.cyaneopubescens new home






P. murinus looking quite chunky


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 25, 2012)

My T. ockerti finally woke up lol...is usually a very casual eater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-kfUf-921k&feature=youtu.be\


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 29, 2012)

P.Murinus molting


----------

